# Algae's the latest problem!



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

Enjoying this new hobby - challenge after challenge!
I have a brown/ green algae that appears on the sand and live rocks. It grows incredibly quickly, and can appear half a day after raking the sand or cleaning the glass.

I have a small clean up crew and two clowns. 195 litre aqua one tank. Nitrate less than 5. Nitrite and ammonia nil and pH about 8.3. I leave the lights on for about 10 hours a day. I feed sparingly, any thoughts on fish that might solve it for me or are there any other solutions?

Many thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

How long has the tank been setup,it is all part of the cycle if you tank is only a few months old? What are the phosphates? You can include macro algaes to compete for nutrients or add some chemical filtration to absorb excess nutrients.Then decrease the photo period, increase flow, and possibly add some more snails\hermits.


----------



## MartinLB (Apr 13, 2014)

I will need to check phosphates - the tank is less than two months old.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There could also be diatoms feeding off of silicates.


----------

